# Victoria State Sponsorship Refusal



## JoeJoe123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello all,
I need your help, suggestion, advice.
I had applied for Victoria State 190 nomination on 18th Sept, and today 1st Oct I got an email from them stating that I am not selected. I had applied under business analysis category.

Here are some additional information

1.	I have ACS certification with more than 8 years in business analyst category. 
2.	My IETLS is 7+ each of the bands.
3.	Overall I have 65 points.
4.	Since the points need is quite high along with pro-rata at independent category, I applied for Victoria State sponsorship
5.	I don’t have an agent 

The letter of refusal from Victoria does not ‘clearly’ say the issue. Please suggest what can I do in this situation, Is there any appeal or review process? and what are the options?


Dear XXXX,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
§ the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 
§ the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
§ your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria 
§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: 

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.

Please quote Reference Number: XXXXXX in all of your communication to us.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

JoeJoe123 said:


> Hello all,
> I need your help, suggestion, advice.
> I had applied for Victoria State 190 nomination on 18th Sept, and today 1st Oct I got an email from them stating that I am not selected. I had applied under business analysis category.
> 
> ...


There is please go find a good lawyer he can help you. If you are in delhi i can tell you of one.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

There is nothing a lawyer can do. If they have 5 places, and 5 candidates have 70 points and 1 candidate has 65 points, guess who is gonna get the sponsorship?
Just like any other competitive selction process. Maybe you go for another SS, possibly other states have your occupation on their list.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there anything in knowing the exact reasons as to why the application was rejected ? ....i read somewhere you can file a review appeal.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Is there anything in knowing the exact reasons as to why the application was rejected ? ....i read somewhere you can file a review appeal.


Its the standard reason they give to everyone. No specific reason for refusal.


----------



## JoeJoe123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for the replied.
Is there any way to appeal or re-apply? Any documentation for reference? any experience in appeal/re-appeal? 
Kindly help...


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

there is nothing you can do...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

No appeal and you can not apply again for 6 months.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeJoe123, move on.
I would try another state, while there's time. 

Have you looked at South Australia or ACT, for instance? They have almost all the occupations that other states have in their lists and I haven't read of rejections yet from SA atleast.

But hurry. SA and ACT won't have availability for ever.

If you get into another state, you can always move to VIC after 2 years if that's where you really want to be.


----------



## hemant13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

I had applied for Victoria state sponsorship in first week of September. In last week of September, it got rejected with no clear reasons.
I wanted to check with other guys in group, what other option I have now? ACT also has suspended the state sponsorship for 261314 (Testers).

-Hemant


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

i applied for eoi with 60 points on 22nd november 2013 then updted to analsyt programmer on 12th december.

i have 60 points without work experience for visa 189 and 65 for visa 190.

at the moment how long do you think it will take me to get an invite for 189 visa ?



sinc ei dont hae expereience . would they consider me for state sponser ship ? for victoria ? or you think they would reject me ?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

JoeJoe123 said:


> Thank you for the replied.
> Is there any way to appeal or re-apply? Any documentation for reference? any experience in appeal/re-appeal?
> Kindly help...



hi JoeJoe123,

Please let me know what you did, I am probably sailining in the same boat.
thanks
Ashish


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,
I had applied for Victoria Sponsorship as "ICT Project Manager"
In less than 2 months, they sent me a similar email and said you are not selected for sponsorship.
I replied the mail and kindly asked for a review. After 2 days they sent a mail and said we have reviewed and the decision remains unchanged 
No other state wishes to sponsor ICT Project Manager.
Is there any way that I lodge a new application for ACS as "Software Engineer" and re-apply?

And I had applied for subclass 190
Is there any other visa type you advise which I can go for?

Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ya I am not too sure about it, but it would be good to have a ACS done as a software developer or an Analyst programmer and then try 189 visa. I updated for 189 as a system analyst , but I see most of 65 pointers only are getting an invite. I have 60 points only thus I am thinking to see if I can get an assesment done again as a analyst programmer.

What are your points?
what are the options you are looking for.


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*55*

My points are 55
I need 5 which I wanted to get that by state sponsorship
I cannot apply for 189 unless I get 8+ in all skills (I already have S:7, L:7, W:7, R:9) or 
sit for NAATI exam
But one issue, don't they check that u have once applied as ICT Project Manager and now u r claiming u r a software engineer?!




ind2 said:


> Ya I am not too sure about it, but it would be good to have a ACS done as a software developer or an Analyst programmer and then try 189 visa. I updated for 189 as a system analyst , but I see most of 65 pointers only are getting an invite. I have 60 points only thus I am thinking to see if I can get an assesment done again as a analyst programmer.
> 
> What are your points?
> what are the options you are looking for.


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is a question
I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship and unfortunately have not been selected (subclass 190) Now can I apply for 489 or should I wait for some time?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I guess, you would have to wiat for 6 months before applying again.
But post that you can apply in any category.

What is NATTI exam, I have not heard of it and how does that benefit.


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Naati*

See booklet 6, page 26

I have attached the booklet for u




ind2 said:


> I guess, you would have to wiat for 6 months before applying again.
> But post that you can apply in any category.
> 
> What is NATTI exam, I have not heard of it and how does that benefit.


----------



## harishpatarla (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Hemant

What happened eventually? Did you find out any other option.

Did you submit EOI for the other states later. And is it true that you can't submit a 2nd EOI until 6 months.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi
me too in the same boat. got rejected from victoria for 190. I have 60 points (+ 5 point for state nomination). 
So the only option we have is to apply for another state?


----------



## harishpatarla (Sep 23, 2013)

How much do they chargé to apply seeperately for each state?

Where can i get this info?

Good luck for thé other states.

Please reply. Thanks.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I got rejected for Victoria state, when can I reapply for it again.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ind2 said:


> I got rejected for Victoria state, when can I reapply for it again.


sorry to hear about it bro, even i have been rejected once and I have re-applied now.

You can re-apply after 6 months.


----------



## gyanjeet (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied for Victoria SS to apply for 190 visa and i had total 65 points plus 5 for ss.
unfortunately after 3 months my application is rejected. can you please suggest what can i do now?

I feel somehow my resume template was not like they follow...could it be a reason. 
My code was 261314 software tester so I applied for 190 visa.

Can you please suggest what should I do now.
I see people are talking abt 489 visa, what is that and prerequisite for it?

Thanks in advance.

Gyan


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

I got the refusal from NT , although having 7+ in each band of IETLS, with 12+ years of experience, Vetassess result positive with more than 3 years out of 5 years as relevant experience & had open occupation code in CSOL for NT, still my application was "unsuccessful".
I feel the entire immigration process is designed to fetch money , no where they publish the amount of unsuccessful application with a spend of more than 1 Lakh INR but they do publish successful ones to entice more candidates.....And we Indians in the greed of settling abroad end up giving huge revenue to the Australian Govt. 
Regards


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

guys...anyone with vic positive recently? what is their selection criteria..is it as random as it gets, or any particular criteria?


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo (Dec 28, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> guys...anyone with vic positive recently? what is their selection criteria..is it as random as it gets, or any particular criteria?


It's not random at all.

It's based mainly on your future chances of getting a job in Victoria, and in minor degree your truly intentions to live there, your funds, etc. They'll analyse your case and decide whether you'll be able to get a job and contribute to the economy of the state.


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there anything we can do to make our case stronger for victoria SS? for example preparing and attaching a cover letter stating your bonding with victoria and your intentions to settle there? will it help? 

i am about to re-apply in a day or two. you immediate response will be highly appreciate...





PaddyOnTheGo said:


> It's not random at all.
> 
> It's based mainly on your future chances of getting a job in Victoria, and in minor degree your truly intentions to live there, your funds, etc. They'll analyse your case and decide whether you'll be able to get a job and contribute to the economy of the state.


----------



## mohamedkamal360 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Difference in Name*

Hi All,
I am about to apply for Victoria State sponsorship. There is a very minor difference in the name in Passport "Mohamed KamalElDin" and the name in the Vetasses "Mohamed Kamal ElDin" and the name in the IELTS results as well.
The difference is only one space difference but with the same spelling.

Will this cause a problem to my application or shall I proceed with the application process?

if they will cause problem what can I do to prove that both names are for the same person?

thanks a lot,
Mohamed


----------



## rajputraju08 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Can you please let me know Proof of funds requirements for Victoria.
Can we show fixed deposit and property on our name as proof of funds?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rajputraju08 said:


> Hi Can you please let me know Proof of funds requirements for Victoria.
> Can we show fixed deposit and property on our name as proof of funds?


The Victoria site gives good guidance on this. Assets have to be fairly liquid (i.e. you can use them to fund yourself. Things like fixed term deposits and pensions don't count). AFAIK Victoria will not check on your assertion of available funds. Bear in mind that the submitted application is part of a legal process. DIBP would likely consider it fraud were they to discover that you had been untruthful in any part of the application. I've not heard of this happening, but that doesn't mean it cannot.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

mohamedkamal360 said:


> Hi All,
> I am about to apply for Victoria State sponsorship. There is a very minor difference in the name in Passport "Mohamed KamalElDin" and the name in the Vetasses "Mohamed Kamal ElDin" and the name in the IELTS results as well.
> The difference is only one space difference but with the same spelling.
> 
> ...


Dear Kamal,

Did your name difference cause any problems? I have a similar issue that's why I'm asking.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Finn-in-web said:


> There is nothing a lawyer can do. If they have 5 places, and 5 candidates have 70 points and 1 candidate has 65 points, guess who is gonna get the sponsorship?
> Just like any other competitive selction process. Maybe you go for another SS, possibly other states have your occupation on their list.


I got the same reply from victoria but I had clocked 85!! points..


----------

